# LTE und DSL an einem Pc nutzen



## Razer09573 (18. April 2016)

Hallo Community,

Also ich habe einen LTE EasyBox 904 von Vodafone und eine FritzBox 7770 die DSL von der Telekom nutzt. Nun wollte ich wissen ob es machbar ist die beiden Netze zu kombinieren um ein Netz draus zu machen das ich uploade und Download nutzen kann, gleichzeitig auf beiden?


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. April 2016)

Nein. Der Aufwand ist enorm hoch. Die Telekom bietet aber ein entsprechendes Produkt: Hybrid

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Razer09573 (19. April 2016)

Telekom bieten das Hybrid uns nicht an weil es angeblich nicht machbar wäre bei uns deswegen wollte ich die 2 Leitungen zusammen schließen


----------



## ic3man1986 (20. April 2016)

Du brauchst einen entsprechenden Router dazwischen, welcher zwei Anschlüsse für die Router von Vodafone und Telekom hat, dann sollte es gehen.
So ein Router wäre z.B. der Netgear FVS336G-300EUS ProSAFE.

Netgear FVS336G-3  EUS ProSAFE Dual WAN Firewall: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## blautemple (20. April 2016)

ic3man1986 schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen entsprechenden Router dazwischen, welcher zwei Anschlüsse für die Router von Vodafone und Telekom hat, dann sollte es gehen.
> So ein Router wäre z.B. der Netgear FVS336G-300EUS ProSAFE.
> 
> Netgear FVS336G-3EUS ProSAFE Dual WAN Firewall: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



Ganz so trivial ist es dann doch nicht 
Damit kannst du höchstens beide Leitungen parallel nutzen, aber der Downloadspeed erhöht sich dadurch nicht


----------



## nonamez78 (20. April 2016)

Unter Linux geht sowas mit verschiedenen Routen, oder noch einfacher mit zwei verschiedenen Gateways (alles mit Boardmitteln, ein paar Kenntnisse über Netze vorausgesetzt). Wenn du sowas unter Windows machen willst (mal davon ausgegangen, dass du keine Windows Server Version laufen hast), kenne ich nur einen Weg über Zusatzsoftware wie z.B. Wingate (WinGate Proxy Server, Firewall and Email Server for Windows. Free license available.). Die Idee sowas aber komplett dynamisch zu verteilen klappt meist nicht. Eine Rotation in Form eines Load Balancers führt zusätzlich oft zu nicht mehr aktiven Sessions/Logins, weil man ständig mit einer anderen IP anfragt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. April 2016)

Die Telekom löst das mit nem VPN, der bei nem Server in Frankfurt raus kommt. So einfach ist das nicht. Zudem hat die VF LTE Leitung begrenztes Volumen und bringt faktisch nicht viel

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LastChaosTyp (21. April 2016)

Ich hatte mal ein Video gesehen, wo jemand 4 LAN Kabel oder so an seinem Rechner hatte und dann mit einer Software diese Anschlüsse zu einem kombiniert hat, sodass auch die Geschwindigkeit mit wenig Verlust erhielten blieb. Das waren auch 4 verschiedene DSL-Anschlüsse und es hat trotzdem funktioniert.
Bin gerade nur am Handy, aber vielleicht kann ich nachher zu Hause nochmal den Link dazu suchen, ich fand das damals ziemlich interessant und war von dem Erfolg ziemlich überrascht.


----------



## blautemple (21. April 2016)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein Video gesehen, wo jemand 4 LAN Kabel oder so an seinem Rechner hatte und dann mit einer Software diese Anschlüsse zu einem kombiniert hat, sodass auch die Geschwindigkeit mit wenig Verlust erhielten blieb. Das waren auch 4 verschiedene DSL-Anschlüsse und es hat trotzdem funktioniert.
> Bin gerade nur am Handy, aber vielleicht kann ich nachher zu Hause nochmal den Link dazu suchen, ich fand das damals ziemlich interessant und war von dem Erfolg ziemlich überrascht.



Die vier Anschlüsse können nicht einfach so "zu einem" werden. Das ist technisch schlicht nicht möglich, Telekom hat für Hybrid einen heiden Aufwand betrieben, einfach nur mit dem Hybrid Router ist es da nämlich auch nicht getan.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. April 2016)

Das was du anstrebst können zumindest manche Smartphones. (LTE + WLAN)
Das S5 und aufwärts z.B.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du dann dein Handy als WLAN Hotspot nutzt hast du zumindest die gebündelte Geschwindigkeit für deinen Rechner über WLAN.

Was das allerdings bei einem gedrosselten LTE  bringen soll, weiß ich allerdings nicht. ^^


----------



## Dooma (21. April 2016)

Mit Server Netzwerkkarten ist das schon möglich über Trunking mehrere LAN Kabel zu einem zusammenzuschließen.
Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, das hat man nicht einfach so zuhause rumstehen. Die meisten zumindest nicht.

Wie bereits erwähnt, wenn du unbedingt die Bündelung mit LTE brauchst, weil das DSL bei dir sonst zu schlapp für die Downloads ist, dann hold dir Hybrid der Telekom. Für Downloads und Streaming ist das toll.
Zum Zocken eher nicht so, wenn es über LTE läuft.
Ich persönlich würd es ja schon nicht nehmen wegen des dauerhaft aktiven Funkfeuers in nur ein paar Metern Entfernung... Aber ob man das als Risiko einstuft sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------

